# USCC Stock Rom Versions LG1 & LG4



## Onebryteday (Jun 13, 2011)

OK after a little reading this is what I believe to be correct -
LG1 is a full stock rom that will format your internal sdcard and put the device back to original out of the box condition.
LG4 is an update and can be flashed after the stock LG1 rom using odin.

This is my model SCH-R530U.

The stock files I have are -
LG1: COMBINATION_R530UVXALG1_R530UUSCALG1_830554_REV00_user_low_ship.tar.md5
LG4: VZW_HOME_R530UVXALG4_R530UUSCALG4_961795_REV00_user_low_ship.tar.md5

The part I find interesting is that LG4 is the update directly from USCC's website.

Anybody have additional information or correction to my information?
Kindest Regards


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

Onebryteday said:


> OK after a little reading this is what I believe to be correct -
> LG1 is a full stock rom that will format your internal sdcard and put the device back to original out of the box condition.
> LG4 is an update and can be flashed after the stock LG1 rom using odin.
> 
> ...


Nope, before I flashed CM10/PA/Blackbean and was running AICS (which is stock TW based on LG1), I downloaded LG4 from USCC's site and noticed that filename seemed odd, but I used Mobile Odin and flashed LG4 just fine.


----------



## Andre08 (Jul 7, 2011)

U can Odin straight to lg4

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Onebryteday (Jun 13, 2011)

Andre08 said:


> U can Odin straight to lg4
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


So LG4 is a full or complete stock rom?

Sent from my SCH-R530U using RootzWiki


----------



## Andre08 (Jul 7, 2011)

Onebryteday said:


> So LG4 is a full or complete stock rom?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using RootzWiki


If u have the file from the site yeah Ive done it once to try it out

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

Can someone pleasr post a link to that dl at uscc's site? im having a problem locating it.


----------



## droidroidz (Sep 2, 2011)

hrdnhvy said:


> Can someone pleasr post a link to that dl at uscc's site? im having a problem locating it.


http://www.uscellular.com/androidupgrades


----------

